
App Used 23AndMes DNA Database to Block People from Sites Based on Race and Gender - apievangelist
http://www.fastcompany.com/3048980/fast-feed/app-used-23andmes-dna-database-to-block-people-from-sites-based-on-race-and-gender
======
venomsnake
Well ... since the only thing good the DNA for is discrimination - not a
single surprise here.

After outside of legitimate research you can use a DNA DB to find:

data about people that are something data about people that are not something

And I am not sure if it is illegal for a non commercial service to require its
members to be something.

------
drallison
The problem is not with the database or with the fact that 23&Me collected the
data or that 23&me made it available. The problem is that there are people who
want to discriminate and would use DNA (and any other available information)
for that purpose.

